# Turner Motorsports at the Rolex 24 of Dayton - The Dominion of Legends



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

This short film will convince you to attend the legendary 24 hour race at least once in your lifetime. "The Dominion of Legends" was filmed during the 50th Anniversary of the Rolex 24 Hours of Daytona held January 28-29, 2012, and follows the Borla sponsored Turner Motorsport team's BMW M3's quest for glory.

For more information on the Turner Motorsports Race team check out their website here.


----------

